# "Bo" with his new golden friend!



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL I really had to look a 2nd time to make sure that was a stuffie... fooled me for a second!!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG.........That is so cute!! I had to look twice!! lol


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

HA_HA you fool me too.I thought for a second what a cute fluffy puppy.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I definitely looked twice, I honestly couldn't tell it wasn't real!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You got me too  I was trying to find a toy in the picture, and then I realized what it was!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Loll! You got me to! : That's a cute picture!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments!
Here is the funny thing....

Usually he moves three or four times a night and I end up tripping on him in the dark when I have to get up.

After Bo calmed down for the night, I put the stuffed golden in his bed. 
He slept all night in his bed with his head on the stuffed dog. Maybe brought back litter mate memories. It was nice not to trip on him for a change.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I'm sad to say the stuffed dog no longer has a tongue... And soon will not have a nose either....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

And Bo is licking his lips in the photo you posted . . . lmao!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Got me too!



missmarstar said:


> LOL I really had to look a 2nd time to make sure that was a stuffie... fooled me for a second!!


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

Hehehe. Bo loved his new friend too much already


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL I really had to look a 2nd time to make sure that was a stuffie... fooled me for a second!!


 Me too! Wow, is that life like! No wonder Bo has issues!!!! Oh, no, I just read the demise of the tongue and soon to be no nose. It's not taking long, is it? lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They make a great looking pair. Too bad he can't play with his new buddy.


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

Stop licking your lips Bo hehehe


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

lol...I can't believe he would do that to his new friend!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

lol! we picked up a HUGE stuffed dog at Target last week. It's already in for repair, but they loved it. FYI Target is clearing out stock...the huge toy was only 15 bucks. I got a pool for five bucks yesterday...hit those toy sales.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, as an update. The stuffed dog is still intact! No tongue, but everything else is fine.
Every once in a while Bo will play with the thing like it is a real dog, but he has not destroyed it.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha thanks for the update! Surprising that it is still alive!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo's new friend*

Bo's new friend. I was thinking, boy they sell Golden Rets. or adopt Golden Rets. out at a Thrift Store.

Maybe Bo wants the REAL THING!!!


----------

